# binary cams nock point



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

You would think that but, mid point from axle to axle is usually never near the berger holes........
The important part is to stand the bow up level so the string is perfectly level then get your arrow level or 90 degrees to the string.


----------



## APnTX (Jun 23, 2008)

Well.....now you got me thinking about it. NOTE: I don't know much about this stuff...just making it up as I go along.:shade:

I would think that the mid-point of the *string* is going to be pretty close to your nocking point....up to a point! That point being 1) when and how much nock travel (uneven cam roll up) you have right before the arrow leaves the string. That is going to affect the flex in the arrow on the rest and the deflection of how it comes off the string. 2) The spine of the arrow and how it affects deflection indicated above. And 3) how well you can put those things together plus some others I probably haven't thought about.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

If a bow was designed to have the nock point exactly at the midpoint of the axles, the grip would be way below center - making the bow really top heavy. But most binary bows shoot best with the nocking point set very close to square with the bowstring.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think the guy at the pro shop is gonna get sick of me before hunting season starts. Already been back two or three times in the last month. Thank god I've known him forever. Gonna have him move the nock point so its square with the string.


----------

